# Extracting honey... How long does it take with a hand crank extractor?



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

We usually plan on spending a couple of days extracting. We have a maxant (I think it's a 3100) hand crank and extract about 400 lbs including uncapping using the uncapping forks.I'm hoping to expand this year so I may rig up some kind of motor in the coming season


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I can do 15 gal. or so in one day(I'm lazy) with my Dadant Ranger radial. When it was a Woodman Little Wonder that took two days minimum.

I love mine


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*How many minutes with a hand crank extractor?*



BeeCurious said:


> Could some of you share your experiences with your model of hand crank extractors...
> 
> I'd like to know how long it takes to extract a full "set" of frames.
> 
> ...


I should have asked: *"How many minutes to spin a "load" of frames?"*


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 31, 2007)

*spinning a load in an extractor..how long*

I have a 2 frame reversable Kelly Extractor.
Under usual circumstances, it takes about I am going to guess 2 minutes to a side...
Now having said that, there are many factors. It depends on how cold the honey comb is and how cold it is where you are extracting. If you wait late in the year and it is cold in the basement or garage or where ever you are...it will take maybe 2-3 times as long.
Some honey is thinker than others....sometimes you will run into honey that is granulated in the comb. That takes a while longer if you can get some of it out that is not granulated yet. 
Generally speaking on extracting with a 2 or 4 frame that is taginal, not radial, here is how it works.
1. Uncap both sides of the frames.
2. Put them in the extractor.
3. Start the extractor slowly and don't spin it too fast yet....this is to get some of the honey out of the one side, so you hopfully won't break the combs.
4. Now flip the frames so the other side is out.
5. Now spin the extractor pretty good and release it to spin....let it almost come to a stop.
6. Now flip the frame over again and do the same on the last side.
7. Now your are done and can take the frames out.
There will still be a little honey you can see but you can crank and crank and not get much more out....

NOW if you have a radial extractor that is another THING.
You may have to crank for 15-20 minutes to get them done...you start by going one direction, stop it and then go the other....Radial extractors are for youngsters or you need to have a motor on them!
That is my 2 cents worth.
Mike in Iowa


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"You may have to crank for 15-20 minutes to get them done...you start by going one direction, stop it and then go the other....Radial extractors are for youngsters or you need to have a motor on them!"

Please explain the need to reverse directions. Physics laws say that this should not be necessary.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

When you spin the frames, it works best to have the bottom of the frame as the "lead" edge. Cells are tipped slightly upward.

Also, I find it best to go out in the afternoon and bring in a dozen or so supers. Then after dinner, while the frames still retain some of the afternoon heat, I extract them.

If I decide and wait a day or two, the honey is cool and it takes too long.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

